# Kid friendly recipes?



## porters (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to all this. We just found out that our daughter, who is eight, has IBS. I've been trying to read as much as I can, but this is overwhelming to me. I want to ensure that she gets foods that are good for her to eat, but I've read conflicting information and the books I have have recipes that are not really kid friendly. Does anyone know of a site or have recipes that kids will like? Know where I can get some? She's not big on seafood at all, and hates sweet potatoes, squash and a lot of the other foods recommended. I'm at a loss here. Help! Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does she like rice?Does she like chicken breasts?What steamed veggies will she eat?Will she eat grapes and strawberries, how about canned peaches or cooked apples?Even though many kids with IBS are OK with gluten a lot of the gluten free recipes seem to work and there are some kid oriented sites for that and they tend to be low in IBS-unfriendly foodhttp://kidshealth.org/parent/recipes/glute...cd_recipes.html is onehttp://www.celiac.com/categories/Gluten%25...e-Kids-Recipes/A lot of time plainer food is better so plain grilled chicken breast and a scoop of plain rice with a steamed veggie is often a better way to go than something with a lot of ingredients.Just see what kinds of things seem to set her off. If fried foods or fatty foods are bad stick to the leaner versions of the meats she will eat and steam veggies or bake them rather than fry them.


----------

